# One thicc one thin



## scadut (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I had two blue jeans in the same viv. One was looking way to plump, one was getting really thin (attached pics). I first thought the heavy one was just over-competing the thin one for food so I moved the thin one to a QT tub. He still doesnt seem to be eating as all the fruit flies I put in there sray there.

Here is some info that might be useful:
20 gallon tank, two blue jeans.
Had then for 6 months.
Temps 72day/68 night.
Mist twice per day.
ABG mix as soil. No water feature, leaf litter as covering.
Feed melanogaster, with repashy calicum every day to every other.
Once a month I use repashy Vit A sup

I tried searching first with some solutions but so far nothing seems to be working. Any information that you can provide on what may be causing this and/or solutions is greatly appreciated! Thanks!








Thicc























Thin


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello, do you know what gender they are? Pumilos are really territorial. If you have two males then the one might be suffering from stress.


----------



## scadut (Dec 12, 2013)

FroggerFrog said:


> Hello, do you know what gender they are? Pumilos are really territorial. If you have two males then the one might be suffering from stress.


I honestly dont know what the gender of either are. I'm horrible at telling i can get more pics, if that might help. I'm currently building a larger tank and thought about moving them in to there.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

A few more pictures would be great!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Are the frogs CB or WC? If the latter, a fecal check would be in order as well. 



scadut said:


> with repashy calicum every day to every other.


"Repashy Calcium Plus"? And do you dust at every feeding and only feed every day or two, or do you sometimes feed undusted flies?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

If they aren't calling yet, then it is pretty hard to sex them.

If they are separated now, try feeding the skinnier one spring tails and watch it eat. If it is having trouble catching them, but is responsive to them and attempts to, you may have a vitamin deficiency causing issues with their tongue. In my experience, you can just keep trying to feed and ensure you are dusting properly with something like Repashy Calcium Plus. If you notice the frog trying to catch flies, but it is not sticking, it can often be caused by a lack of vitamin A (hypovitaminosis A). Using a weekly dusting of Repashy Vitamin A in this scenario may also be suggested.

The smaller the quarantine tank, the better, as it will make it easier for it to catch flies/spring tails.

Hopefully others may chime in with some other thoughts.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

If it gets worse, I suggest you take it to an ARAV vet. Like SM said, a fecal sample would do good especially if it’s wild caught.


----------



## scadut (Dec 12, 2013)

So I contacted the guy I vought them feom and he sent back "they’re farm bred imports and they were all treated for 2 weeks when they came in with an anti bacteria/fungus product called Kanaplex. I do this just as a precaution".

I dust with Repashy calcium plus every time I feed. I usually feed every day to every other day. Once a month I dust with Repashy vitamin A plus. I had an azureus a year or so back that also had trouble getting flies to stick to his tongue. After a month or so of on/off vitamin surplus, he was fine. Not sure if thats the problem but I will definitely keep an eye out.

Here are some more pics


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

scadut said:


> So I contacted the guy I vought them feom and he sent back "they’re farm bred imports and they were all treated for 2 weeks when they came in with an anti bacteria/fungus product called Kanaplex. I do this just as a precaution".
> 
> I dust with Repashy calcium plus every time I feed. I usually feed every day to every other day. Once a month I dust with Repashy vitamin A plus. I had an azureus a year or so back that also had trouble getting flies to stick to his tongue. After a month or so of on/off vitamin surplus, he was fine. Not sure if thats the problem but I will definitely keep an eye out.
> 
> ...


Farm-bred animals are usually treated as WC so I suggest you take a fecal sample. Farms don’t really do much to help treat parasites and all of that and your frogs might have a higher risk.

Your azureus might of had short-tongue syndrome. It happens when a frog has Vit. A deficiency. If you have that problem again, here’s a thread by Louis who did a great experiment on it.








An experimental cure for short toungue syndrome -...


I don't keep dart frogs but I do breed geckos and have a better than average understanding of amphibian care, recently I assumed ownership of several baby toads that were on the point of death due to malnutrition. All of them were suffering from severe short tongue syndrome or Hypovitaminosis A...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree with FroggerFrog. "Farm-bred" are either bred outside, or (more likely) are wild caught and laundered as farmed. Either way, they should get a vet check.

You can find a qualified exotics vet here:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Btw, I just realized you can only sex pumilo if you hear calling or you get eggs. My bad on my half.


----------

